# Tinytom training and diet journal



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thought I'd start up my journal again.

Those who I talk to regular will know I had a serious nerve injury last year which caused a loss of strength and some size in my right chest and tricep.

Went from pressing 70kg DBS for reps on incline to not even being able to press the 12s.

A year later after a lot of recovery and annoyingly Sh!t workouts I'm nearly back to full strength and the size has nearly fully returned. I estimate I'm about 90% recovered.



This was just after the injury you can see the disc in the neck has protruded into the nerve which caused pressure and loss of feeling.

There was the option of surgery but that would mean going through the front of the neck with a risk of total paralysis. So I declined that.

Ill be keeping a log here of my training and diet plus some day to day activities at the gym.

The idea is that I'd like to compete again next year so this will keep a record of my progress up to then.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wooooh im in 

nasty injury. what things have you been doing to get over it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Subbed mate. Sod risking paralysis although if im correct height-wise you wouldn't change much from standing up to a wheelchair?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed. Bee good to follow your progress to competition :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice one Tom, count me in.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Look forward to following this.

Going to sack pauls journal.off now there is a decent one to watch


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

What's the plan Tom? Training, diet? Are u going to compete again? Very best of luck with your recovery


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Thought I'd start up my journal again.
> 
> Those who I talk to regular will know I had a serious nerve injury last year which caused a loss of strength and some size in my right chest and tricep.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing 3 months ago, same but by the looks of it not as bad. Not very pleasant at all. Only just back in the gym now.

Good luck and subbed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im in, good luck with this. Hope you stay injury free.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

in on the first page


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Subbed mate. Sod risking paralysis although if im correct height-wise you wouldn't change much from standing up to a wheelchair?


Lol bastard


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sambuca said:


> wooooh im in
> 
> nasty injury. what things have you been doing to get over it?


I've spent about a thousand pounds on physio massage and accupuncture.

While I think they all helped funnily the best progress came from a bit of deca and test. Originally I came off everything as I thought that would hamper recovery and just stayed on a low dose of Gh but after reading a few articles I changed to add it in.

Training wise my training philosophy has veered towards more stricter form and less weight with more emphasis on stretching and tension on the muscle.

That's not to say I don't push myself but the days of squatting 5 plates are gone as this aggravates the injury. Also I can't deadlift more than 220 without it hurting me the next day.

That being said I have actually increased in size recently so I think training with a truly bber mindset benefits me. I like lifting heavy but had a few injuries and tendon issues so really it's not for me. My best deadlift was 280 4 days before my injury. I think that will be the best I ever do.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cooper79 said:


> What's the plan Tom? Training, diet? Are u going to compete again? Very best of luck with your recovery


Thanks. It's been a very annoying year. Especially as I have had hardly any feeling in my back right side for around 6 months so can't 'feel' the muscle working.

Ill list my diet etc later.

See above for how my training has changed.

Took some videos earlier so will upload in a bit.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

What about diet? Very interested in this.

Sorry missed the above post.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> in on the first page


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad to see you're through the worst of it Tom hopefully onto better things now.

Following this for sure


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back Tom, hope it works out mate. Competing days over then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

IN!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in!!! Always find success story's and beating injurys inspiring!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Few videos from today. You can see my right tricep still not quite fully there. This was a 45kg db and I could do 70s before


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

A nice superset I like doing

Pay no attention to the health and safety infringements behind me at the time if filming


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back Tom, hope it works out mate. Competing days over then?


I hope not.

However I won't get on stage not being 100%

The bar is so high now I would not like to diet to be an also ran.

I think in 6 months ill be fully healed. Certainly the surgeon said I would make a full recovery but it may take up to 2 years.

I asked him if gear and Gh would speed it up and he said he couldn't recommend that but probably.

So straight to the local 'pharmacy' for me that day.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a bit tricky to explain what I'm asking, but you hear so many harp on about perfect form, for instance the bicep curl you were doing with ropes, people would say full stretch at bottom, hard squeeze at top etc.

Yet you seem to find these are the small fellas telling you this.

Then you watch people with a bit of size train and many train the way you do ie fast and staying in the middle of the rom so to speak?

Hope that makes an ounce of sense, I've always wondered!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill have a look at this

Steal some tips from you

Well done for getting back to strength


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good question @ditz

Was gonna ask that myself!

Imagine all the haters...but TOM you just did like 20 or so reps on Bicepts...but surely hypertrophy is 8-12! WHATTTT..hhaa


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best thomas .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

In, will be an interesting read. Good luck


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Diet wise my food looks like this

7am - oats peanut butter

8am - protein shake although recently I'm trialling a new all in one by muscle xcess with vits DAA BCAA Glutamine and some carbs.

10am 150g chicken 75g basmati rice half avocado and some salad. I also have 2 ravenous caps 2 matador 5 omega 3 caps and 1 krill oil.

11.30 I have a pre workout shake normally super pump or H bomb. Plus 2 matador and a lucozade and Taurotest.

12-1 I train

1.15 I have a CreaMass which is creatine WMS and some bcaas.

1.35 I have another serving of the muscle xcess all in one with a scoop of Carnivor to raise the protein content

3.30 I have the same as 10am

6pm depends where I am but normally a 40/40 carb protein meal.

9pm I have an evening meal maybe 8 egg whites and 1 yolk plus some wholemeal toast or a turkey burger.

Pre bed I have an Activia yoghurt and some vits.

Intra workout I have a BCAA drink. Normally branch out but no stock at the moment so I use CytoGuard by SSN.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ditz said:


> This is a bit tricky to explain what I'm asking, but you hear so many harp on about perfect form, for instance the bicep curl you were doing with ropes, people would say full stretch at bottom, hard squeeze at top etc.
> 
> Yet you seem to find these are the small fellas telling you this.
> 
> ...


Ok this superset was at the end of the workout so I'm trying to pump as much blood into the muscle as possible. Therefore I prefer to keep a 70% range.

I never fully extend my arms as this takes stress off the muscle and promotes more tendon strain at the beginning of the movement.

Also I have a few issues with tennis elbow from rowing and deadlifting so I am very careful with my arm tendons.

Ill upload another video in a minute showing a fuller range.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

UK1989 said:


> Good question @ditz
> 
> Was gonna ask that myself!
> 
> Imagine all the haters...but TOM you just did like 20 or so reps on Bicepts...but surely hypertrophy is 8-12! WHATTTT..hhaa


I know. Ill never get big doing that. It's for endurance over 12 reps. Lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Facing different ways places different emphasis on the biceps. Only slightly but it's there.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

When someone says 'for reps' does this mean like a normal bodybuilder as opposed to a powerlifting going for a 1 rep max ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck Tom. Subbed to this to learn more.

Regarding the Short ROM. Do you recommend this or is it a personal thing with tendons? I always go full ROM with these types of things but never make much progress on arms.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I hope not.
> 
> However I won't get on stage not being 100%
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate, just watched you videos if that's what you have "shrunk" to because you have been injured then I am a total flid!

You look good, hard and very much in shape. Please compete, you will be awesome:thumbup1:.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Was thinking the same blinkey.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bigtommay said:


> Good luck Tom. Subbed to this to learn more.
> 
> Regarding the Short ROM. Do you recommend this or is it a personal thing with tendons? I always go full ROM with these types of things but never make much progress on arms.


Thanks

It depends on the exercise and the point in the workout.

When tendons are warm you can stretch further when cold it's better to use shorter ROM until warmed up.

Bear in mind I'd done about 20 sets before that superset and done preacher curls at a near enough full stretch and also seated curls from hanging. So I'd done enough to stretch the muscle.

At the point of the superset I'm trying to pump as much blood as possible to stretch the fascia out to allow the muscle to expand and grow. If I stretched I'd get less reps but more muscle stimulation. But by that time I've stimulated the muscle to grow my goal is then to expand the fascia to allow it to grow.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Blinkey said:


> Bloody hell mate, just watched you videos if that's what you have "shrunk" to because you have been injured then I am a total flid!
> 
> You look good, hard and very much in shape. Please compete, you will be awesome:thumbup1:.


Lol cheers.

If you saw me afterwards I'd look like half a bodybuilder as my chest and tricep had shrunk.

Very depressing. Couldn't wear a vest at all.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nano said:


> When someone says 'for reps' does this mean like a normal bodybuilder as opposed to a powerlifting going for a 1 rep max ?


When I say for reps I mean over 10


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Lol cheers.
> 
> Very depressing. Couldn't wear a vest at all.


Nor should you at your age!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also just watched video again I couldn't actually bring the rope up more in the bicep movement as my arms were full of blood. If that's what you mean by a shorter ROM

I thought I came down to near full extension on the negative but I purposefully kept a slight bend to increase the tension on the muscle not allowing it to relax.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Looked at your diet, very refreshing to see a man not shun carbs. There seems to be such a trend at the mo avoiding bread etc.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks
> 
> It depends on the exercise and the point in the workout.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining mate. Something i wouldnt even have considered actually.

Hope you post up details of some of your workouts


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Blinkey said:


> Looked at your diet, very refreshing to see a man not shun carbs. There seems to be such a trend at the mo avoiding bread etc.


Well I like wheat but it sometimes doesn't like me. Can't eat white dough like pizza without blowing up. I do like the seeded bread and whole grain bread that sainsburys do.

I'm not a fan of very low carbs except when I'm dieting but I do watch my food intake so I keep relatively lean off season.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Workout today was as follows

ARMS

Warmed up with the cable curl in the video.

Then used the multi grips for a reverse tricep extension. Like a press down but hand turned up.

Then did seated DB curls.

Then the seated tricep extension with the DB that's in the video

Then a superset of EZ bar skull crushers and bicep curls.

Then DB preacher curls.

Then the superset in the video to finish

Also did some rope curls for abs and a bit on the ab solo machine.

Took about an hour. I normally do around 3-4 sets per exercise and between 10-20 reps. Around a minutes rest between sets.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Few videos from today. You can see my right tricep still not quite fully there. This was a 45kg db and I could do 70s before


I can't wait until my tris are that small


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> A nice superset I like doing
> 
> Pay no attention to the health and safety infringements behind me at the time if filming


Tried this superset today. I don't normally do supersets, but this is definitely getting added to my routine as a regular. Loved it. The pump at the end was nothing like I'd had before.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

engllishboy said:


> Tried this superset today. I don't normally do supersets, but this is definitely getting added to my routine as a regular. Loved it. The pump at the end was nothing like I'd had before.


I like it as a nice pumping up at the end exercise.

Try to do it every other workout or you'll get used to it quickly


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some clips from today's workout. Will update workout later. Notice I don't smash stupid heavy weight on delts which is a product of 2 shoulder surgeries, from lifting stupid heavy weights.

Actually using lighter weight and more reps I've grown more. With no injuries.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I like it as a nice pumping up at the end exercise.
> 
> Try to do it every other workout or you'll get used to it quickly


Probably throw it at the end of my push day as I rotate PPL twice every 8 days, and biceps 3 sets near enough every workout.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice to see you back around Tom.

In on this a bit late I know but I somehow missed it when you started it!

Also nice to hear that recovery is well under way.

I need to have a quick chat soon as well regarding coming along to your gym as I'm outgrowing the one in work!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paul xe said:


> Nice to see you back around Tom.
> 
> In on this a bit late I know but I somehow missed it when you started it!
> 
> ...


Always welcome to come down.

I'm constantly adding new bits and pieces.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've just got home from a hectic day. Started at 7am had 3 clients today also had to do accounts and prepare a seminar I'm giving tomorrow in Newport to had to get all the PowerPoint slides up and give them a re jig.

In addition spoke to 3 people in depth about their diet plans and made adjustments.

I really need a secretary to tell people I'm out sometimes.

Ill do a full training update tomorrow night. For now I'm going to sit down and try to relax.

I noticed sainsburys now do blueberry bagels on Sunday so I'm having a few of those with 8 egg whites and 3 yolks in about 5 minutes time.

Rock and roll my life


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookin good mate, great vids as well.

Do you have a channel on Youtube mate ? ( serious question )


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've got a business trip to bristol in a few weeks coming up. I will see if i can find time to take a detour to your gym


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick question that seems like very little food for some one your size ? Do you aim for certain macros to hit ?

Good luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I hope not.
> 
> However I won't get on stage not being 100%
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, massive achievement to come back from this sort of injury.

EDIT : Just watched vids, you have retained good mass, well done.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed, hope to learn loads here mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Quick question that seems like very little food for some one your size ? Do you aim for certain macros to hit ?
> 
> Good luck


I aim to hit around 250g protein a day.

I noticed that higher amounts yielded less results but more intestinal strain. At 100g or just under that is hitting 2.5 g of protein per kilo which is adequate for growth.

I've found better results adjusting my good fats recently as this stimulates the metabolism and allows better absorption of the protein and carbs as well as fats.

Also I do have around 20-25g of bcaas on workout days.

Quality not quantity sometimes


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> i've got a business trip to bristol in a few weeks coming up. I will see if i can find time to take a detour to your gym


If you come in let me know and if its convenient for both we could do a session. I normally train around 11.30 but can change given enough notice.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, massive achievement to come back from this sort of injury.
> 
> EDIT : Just watched vids, you have retained good mass, well done.


Thanks mate

I lost loads right after but have now gone past what I was previously.

So depressing but injuries teach you a lot about yourself and this had forced me to reevaluate my training and nutrition. For the better.

Went through a stage where I was constantly getting injured after the initial injury. So taught me that forceful eccentric movements are not for me any more.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@Tinytom if u don't mind me asking what's the seminar in newport please? Is open or can u pay to attend?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pic of my fruit salad.

I have a veg salad and fruit salad every day.

Both are to provide vitamins and minerals and antioxidants from a natural source. They also help with digestive transit for the dry chicken and rice.

Fruit salad is

1 peach

1 apple

1 quarter pineapple

100g blueberries

Keeps my stomach tight and unbloated.

Stops sweet cravings

I eat it over 2-3 meals not all at once.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cooper79 said:


> @Tinytom if u don't mind me asking what's the seminar in newport please? Is open or can u pay to attend?


It's a seminar for drugs workers so they are educated about steroid use and how to approach users correctly and to teach harm reduction like pct etc.

Nothing there that you won't get from here mate. It's quite basic in terms of the information. But provides a base for the workers.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> It's a seminar for drugs workers so they are educated about steroid use and how to approach users correctly and to teach harm reduction like pct etc.
> 
> Nothing there that you won't get from here mate. It's quite basic in terms of the information. But provides a base for the workers.


Not blowing smoke up ur a$$ but that is awesome, finally true education from influential people. Good luck with it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> View attachment 127336
> 
> 
> Pic of my fruit salad.
> ...


Wicked info that mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

cooper79 said:


> Not blowing smoke up ur a$$ but that is awesome, finally true education from influential people. Good luck with it.


Thanks.

It's always well received by the trainees.

I've had some pretty interesting people on them been doing it for years. Only 2 a year normally.

Last year I had a lady who was involved with doping control at the Olympics.

Also had drugs squad officers and judicial officers.

Interesting conversations.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> If you come in let me know and if its convenient for both we could do a session. I normally train around 11.30 but can change given enough notice.


wow thats an incredibly flattering and generous offer. Due to meetings it would most likely be an evening or very early. I wouldn't want to inconvenience your schedule.

I'll pm you when i know dates. Even if its a hello and a day pass, it would epic to check it out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

whoops, wrong section


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Legs today with quad emphasis.

Lying leg curl 3 sets 20 reps

Leg press

20 x 80kg

30 x 160kg

40 x 280kg






20 x 400kg






V squat

10 x 80kg

10 x 120kg x 2 sets

Reverse lunges

10 x 40kg

10 x 60kg

20 x 60kg






Db Romanian deadlifts.

3 sets of 10 up to 27.5kg

Pretty harsh few days did 2 14 hour days Monday and Tuesday so suprised I had that much energy.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Loving this journal mate, keep up the good work.

I can't give advice coz you know it all so I'm just here to learn!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loving the journal mate. Can't see many people having anything to say about them YouTube videos. Amazing work.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! That's given me a bit of inspiration for my first leg session at your gym on Friday......I can't wait now!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Legs today with quad emphasis.
> 
> Lying leg curl 3 sets 20 reps
> 
> ...


You seem to use quite high reps. Is this something you recommend to others?

Sounds like a loaded question, but it is not.I just seem to notice in the gym these days lower reps seem to be preferred.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Blinkey said:


> You seem to use quite high reps. Is this something you recommend to others?
> 
> Sounds like a loaded question, but it is not.I just seem to notice in the gym these days lower reps seem to be preferred.


I also do low rep training but that's generally on compound movements like squat or incline bench.

I like to do a few heavy sets on a 5 rep max lift so I can think about the stress from the weight and not counting out the reps.

Generally though I've found that the majority of my workouts stay in the 10-20 rep range with a few heavy sets at the beginning.

For legs though high reps are definitely better for me as I have issues with my knees on really heavy weight. I've pressed 500kg for 15 reps before and without warning my knee started to buckle so I had to stop. That was sort of a wake up call for me but the disc injury I had last year sort of cemented in my mind that super heavy lifting is not for me.

I've trained injury free now for over a year and still grown so I don't need a silly heavy lift to grow.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry for not updating for a week. It's been manic at work and had some issues that needed sorting out business wise.

Looking to open a spin room in the next few months so been flat out planning that.

Here's a few videos from training last week

The famous 'gay' Swiss ball flyes.






I do these regularly to stretch out the chest safely as a bench can force the shoulders into an unnatural position.

Lots of core involvement as well holding yourself on the ball.

Cable superset.

This hits the chest from different angles and the second part incorporates a small press at the end to emphasise the contraction.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This exercise is excellent for targeting the upper chest and pec minor.

Don't use heavy weight generally half to one third of your normal crossover weight.

Lock your back and lean back slightly to push the chest to the top of the movement


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice touch on using the swiss ball for flyes. Will have to try these on my next visit.

I love flat flyes anyway as I really feel they stretch my chest and can feel things working. Using a ball instead of a bench should only improve this I imagine.

Also nice to hear new things being planned for the future, sound good :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This shrug I do from time to time I find it gives a good isolation of the traps and you don't need a really heavy weight to stimulate the muscle. You need to pull your shoulders back slightly to contract the traps and isolate them away from the neck as many people pull their neck when shrugging.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> This exercise is excellent for targeting the upper chest and pec minor.
> 
> Don't use heavy weight generally half to one third of your normal crossover weight.
> 
> Lock your back and lean back slightly to push the chest to the top of the movement


Could that also be done with DB's? I only ask because I workout at home and don't have a cable machine :lol:

Love the Swiss Ball flies mate :thumb: Really hit the upper chest


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paul xe said:


> Nice touch on using the swiss ball for flyes. Will have to try these on my next visit.
> 
> I love flat flyes anyway as I really feel they stretch my chest and can feel things working. Using a ball instead of a bench should only improve this I imagine.
> 
> Also nice to hear new things being planned for the future, sound good :thumbup1:


The ball provides more stability on the shoulder whilst at the bottom of the movement. Just watch you control the movement as if you do it too fast you'll bounce up and down. Not good for gym cred


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

B4PJS said:


> Could that also be done with DB's? I only ask because I workout at home and don't have a cable machine :lol:
> 
> Love the Swiss Ball flies mate :thumb: Really hit the upper chest


Yes if you use a bench. Ill try and get a video done later to demo it.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Yes if you use a bench. Ill try and get a video done later to demo it.


Cheers fella :thumb: Much appreciated


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> The famous 'gay' Swiss ball flyes.





Tinytom said:


> This exercise is excellent for targeting the upper chest and pec minor.
> 
> Don't use heavy weight generally half to one third of your normal crossover weight.
> 
> Lock your back and lean back slightly to push the chest to the top of the movement


Those flyes are definitely super gay, I saw a chick doing them the other day! 

The chest exercise I like the look of, i'll give that a go on the next session.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> The ball provides more stability on the shoulder whilst at the bottom of the movement. Just watch you control the movement as if you do it too fast you'll bounce up and down. Not good for gym cred


I try and do these as slow and controlled as possible, so fingers crossed should be ok!

If you see me going too fast though, feel free to pick me up on it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Those flyes are definitely super gay, I saw a chick doing them the other day!
> 
> The chest exercise I like the look of, i'll give that a go on the next session.


At least @Tinytom is ACTUALLY doing flyes and not db pressing while pretending he's doing flyes:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi mate, loving the chest videos. Inner chest is a weak point for me so loving these.

I'm in Bristol tomorrow on business. Is there a bus that goes from the town centre to near your gym?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate, loving the chest videos. Inner chest is a weak point for me so loving these.
> 
> I'm in Bristol tomorrow on business. Is there a bus that goes from the town centre to near your gym?


Number 6 First line bus mate. Goes from Baldwin street in the centre to Cecil road in Kingswood.

http://m.firstgroup.com/ukbus/bristol_bath/timetables

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=cecil+road+kingswood&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari&ie=UTF-8&ei=SavlUYrQKaG40QWV3ICQBg&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Those flyes are definitely super gay, I saw a chick doing them the other day!
> 
> The chest exercise I like the look of, i'll give that a go on the next session.


Duuuur flyes are a chest exercise as well


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate, loving the chest videos. Inner chest is a weak point for me so loving these.
> 
> I'm in Bristol tomorrow on business. Is there a bus that goes from the town centre to near your gym?


What time are you training? I didn't train today due to crapness. So doing back tomorrow if you want to join.

Not sure on the buses.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sharpy76 said:


> At least @Tinytom is ACTUALLY doing flyes and not db pressing while pretending he's doing flyes:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


One of the first things I get my PT clients to 'unlearn' is their flye form.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Duuuur flyes are a chest exercise as well


Haha it's prob too late to add the word 'upper' now!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> What time are you training? I didn't train today due to crapness. So doing back tomorrow if you want to join.
> 
> Not sure on the buses.


Not untill late afternoon/ early evening. I need to sort out a few things in London before I head down. I will post in here tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> One of the first things I get my PT clients to 'unlearn' is their flye form.


Perhaps you could give @Chelsea a friendly pointer in the right direction? 

Anyways, really enjoying the journal and keep the vids coming!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Perhaps you could give @Chelsea a friendly pointer in the right direction?
> 
> Anyways, really enjoying the journal and keep the vids coming!


pr**k


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Trained legs today.

Hack squat warm up with no weight for 50 reps. My knees are not great so always need a good warm up to get them going.

Then hack squat deep 20 reps for 1,2,3,4 plates a side.

Front and rear bar squat supersets 10/10 reps 20,35,35kg a side.

Rear bar squats 5 reps deep for 3 plates a side 2 sets.

Then leg press start stopping technique that king of excuses @Pscarb uses for not training heavy. 

10 reps then pause for 10 seconds while holding the weight under tension then repeat. Did 3 sets pyramiding weight up and increasing reps to a total of 5 plates a side for 50 reps total.

Then some leg extensions.

Pretty good session. Not super heavy but as I've said before massive weight is not my goal and not optimum for growth for me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've stopped using ghrp for a while as I went up to 99kg 2 weeks ago and it was starting to become hard to get around.

Just sticking to 3iu omnitrope before bed now to aid recovery and dropped down to 97kg and less water retention but no loss of size.

I do like the extra that ghrp gives me but it can become hard to carry the extra weight.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Better late than never! All the best mate

I had similar injury a few years back, I had the OP though and now have an artificial disc in place! Best thing I ever did


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Trained legs today.
> 
> Hack squat warm up with no weight for 50 reps. My knees are not great so always need a good warm up to get them going.
> 
> ...


yet my legs are fukcing awesome your just jealous they are an inch longer than yours


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is a training video I did around a week ago. I'm happy to say I didn't diet one bit for it and still looked in reasonable shape.

Coming soon 'BLACKmandiet' to truly rinse any possible cash out of my new found (minuscule) fame.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Good exercises Tom, I am going to try some of these!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Shoulder and chest volume training today.

Not heavy weight as already trained both this week. Just a bit of volume work to pump blood back in and aid recovery.

This giant set was after a few sets of cable flyes and lateral raises as a pre exhaust.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Promotional training video from Sunday.

I can't recommend this guy enough (James Grealish) total professional and a pleasure to work with.

If you want a video done like this either for sponsorship or marketing its a few hundred quid well spent. Not to mention the memories from being in condition and having a 5-10 minute video of you. Not a show video where you may appear a few times.

James also does photography during the shoot


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

See we share the same taste in cars Tom  Nice bit of kit you've got there.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Been a hectic week this week and the absence of my training partner meant that filming was difficult.

Here's a few from an arm session I did.

3 stage bicep curl. This must be done with very strict form. The idea is that the exercise gets easy as you progress to standing but the overload from the volume makes it very difficult.






This is a dip/close grip bench exercise I like doing. There's no pressure on the shoulders like you get with dips.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

After August ill be changing things around for a more mass gaining schedule.

I've been keeping very lean for the summer but as winter comes I will be increasing calories slightly which while bringing a slight amount if fat gain will also allow more muscle. That being said I've gained muscle while keeping lean so I don't need to up the calories very much.

I've added a new supplement recently called 'Synthacharge' it's basically a Leucine and taurine loading product for post workout but I feel very effective.

Worth a try. I get mine from Cardiff Sports if you use @Pscarbs discount code you get it cheaper.

Also going to be using glycofuse intraworkout after talking to Paul about it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Legs on Thursday.

Leg press warm up 80kg for around 2 sets of 50 reps.

Front squats

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

Front and rear squat supersets

80kg x 10/10 for 3 sets

It's not about the weight for me on this exercise as the volume is the focal point. I lift heavier when doing one exercise and use the volume to post exhaust the legs






Then 2 sets of walking lunges up and down the gym with 20kg DBs

Then Hack Squat

10 x 40,80,120,160kg

Normally I'd do more than this volume but the heat was very overpowering plus I had a nandos date with my 10 year old daughter. Excellent that she nags me for nandos not McDonald's


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> After August ill be changing things around for a more mass gaining schedule.
> 
> I've been keeping very lean for the summer but as winter comes I will be increasing calories slightly which while bringing a slight amount if fat gain will also allow more muscle. That being said I've gained muscle while keeping lean so I don't need to up the calories very much.
> 
> ...


Do you use any other AD products? (Sorry if mentioned before - just catching up on this)

I've just started using their Matador & Aminotaur - all of their stuff seems solid!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Do you use any other AD products? (Sorry if mentioned before - just catching up on this)
> 
> I've just started using their Matador & Aminotaur - all of their stuff seems solid!


I use matador at breakfast and post workout.

Synthacharge post workout

Ravenous with breakfast and 2 other solid meals in the day.

Taurotest pre wo and pre bed.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Reminds me to order matador! How do you rate it Tom and how long you used it for? Is ravenous a digestive enzyme btw or for appetite?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Reminds me to order matador! How do you rate it Tom and how long you used it for? Is ravenous a digestive enzyme btw or for appetite?


I use it in place of when I would use insulin. It works incredibly well. I tend to use it pretty much every day apart from one day on the weekend. But don't need 3 servings a day.

Ravenous is a collection of digestive enzymes and stuff to cleanse the intestine and colon out. Not had a stomach upset in the year I've been using it.

Joe Binley puts a lot of thought into his products. I definitely rate them.

Synthacharge is really worth a try I've noticed definite results in terms of recovery and muscle growth in the last month.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I use it in place of when I would use insulin. It works incredibly well. I tend to use it pretty much every day apart from one day on the weekend. But don't need 3 servings a day.
> 
> Ravenous is a collection of digestive enzymes and stuff to cleanse the intestine and colon out. Not had a stomach upset in the year I've been using it.
> 
> ...


When/if you were using insulin again would you drop the matador then?

Sound's good I'm going to go for all three I reckon, the synthacharge looks good


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> When/if you were using insulin again would you drop the matador then?
> 
> Sound's good I'm going to go for all three I reckon, the synthacharge looks good


I tried the 2 together and I had a massive hypo. Not the best scenario. So yes it's one or the other. I get better results with matador tbh.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I tried the 2 together and I had a massive hypo. Not the best scenario. So yes it's one or the other. I get better results with matador tbh.


Matador better than insulin?? Watch the sales go up now lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Matador better than insulin?? Watch the sales go up now lol


Ha ha.

Just better for me. Never really liked using insulin I'm very carb sensitive.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> Just better for me. Never really liked using insulin I'm very carb sensitive.


Looks an interesting product though mate, think I might give it a whirl come payday!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

With the fact your carb sensitive in mind Tom, what does your daily carb amount total in general? You always look lean from what I've seen, how high do kcals tend to get offseason?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> With the fact your carb sensitive in mind Tom, what does your daily carb amount total in general? You always look lean from what I've seen, how high do kcals tend to get offseason?


I listed my full diet back on page one mate.

I always feel sluggish eating too many carbs. Since putting in more fats from avocado and increasing my fish oils I've seen better results.

I don't really measure my total calories off season. Days can change as I'm quite fond of the 5 minute dash to nandos


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Yes if you use a bench. Ill try and get a video done later to demo it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

B4PJS said:


> Could that also be done with DB's? I only ask because I workout at home and don't have a cable machine :lol:
> 
> Love the Swiss Ball flies mate :thumb: Really hit the upper chest


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what needs to be said though (and it pains me to say it) Tom is genetically gifted for this sport in my opinion he would grow no matter what he eats......


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Tinytom said:


>


Cheers bud, thanks for remembering :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love the videos Tom! Great to stick on before a gym session. What do you usually have when you go to nandos?

I usually plan to just have chicken and rice but its always a full chicken, plus double chicken breast in pitta with cheese and pineapple, peri peri fries, garlic bread. Just cannot resist!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm on holiday this week.

Here's a video from a few weeks ago.

I see a lot of people doing decline bench. This exercise can place a lot of pressure on the shoulder and I don't do it because my shoulders take a huge pounding from it.

Therefore I've devised this get around. Same stimulus and exercise but zero pressure in the shoulders providing you use the range of movement shown.

Always keep your hands to the rear of your chest otherwise the exercise starts to shift towards the front delts.

Keep the elbows out otherwise the triceps take over.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Love the videos Tom! Great to stick on before a gym session. What do you usually have when you go to nandos?
> 
> I usually plan to just have chicken and rice but its always a full chicken, plus double chicken breast in pitta with cheese and pineapple, peri peri fries, garlic bread. Just cannot resist!!!!!!!!


Whole chicken.

Bucket of chips.

Vat of coke.

As standard


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> what needs to be said though (and it pains me to say it) Tom is genetically gifted for this sport in my opinion he would grow no matter what he eats......


Bet that hurt 

While Paul is right to a degree I've been criticised in the past for a wider waist so the emphasis this year is to eat food where I get maximum nutrient absorption but minimal bloat.

Definitely the addition of more fruit and veg has helped. Plus the Ravenous product.

For me it's all about timing. I see a lot of guys force feeding themselves in an effort to gain weight and they get bigger but not more muscular.

The timing of nutrients so they are absorbed and utilised correctly is of tantamount importance to me.

My whole diet and training regime is based round this and as a result I need less food to make more gains than a few years ago where I was eating more and using more gear.

This is a premise I apply to my clients as well as most people find it hard eating enough in a day to grow in a traditional way.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The same dip machine used for a standing tricep dip. Again the standing in the exercise helps prevent shoulder stress. This simulates a flat bench close grip movement.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The Ravenous would you seriously reccommend this to someone who struggles ALOT with appetite?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Better late than never.

Just had a good read through and watching your vids, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Interesting stuff, in.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> The Ravenous would you seriously reccommend this to someone who struggles ALOT with appetite?


I find its not so much appetite but it clears my digestive system out so I can eat sooner if that makes sense.

I've found that adding a bit of tomato and cucumber to my daily chicken and rice meals helps the food clear quicker most likely because those vegetables contain water so not such a dry meal.

I can eat that meal take matador and ravenous and eat it again about 90 minutes later.

So not one element but a combination.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I find its not so much appetite but it clears my digestive system out so I can eat sooner if that makes sense.
> 
> I've found that adding a bit of tomato and cucumber to my daily chicken and rice meals helps the food clear quicker most likely because those vegetables contain water so not such a dry meal.
> 
> ...


Well it sounds worth a try for me!!! I eat every 2 hours and a typical meal is 300g chicken, 100g uncooked weight rice. Its a massive struggle to keep up so anything that helps even a little will be good. any reccommendations on where to buy it Tom?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well it sounds worth a try for me!!! I eat every 2 hours and a typical meal is 300g chicken, 100g uncooked weight rice. Its a massive struggle to keep up so anything that helps even a little will be good. any reccommendations on where to buy it Tom?


300g chicken is 69g protein. That's a lot of protein for one sitting. 100g rice is 70g carbs. That's a very dry meal and would take a lot of water to digest which would take a lot of time. I'd split that down so say 2x300g chicken meals become 3x200g chicken meals. The veg and avocado would increase the meal mass so your stomach would fill but then the reduced calories would mean you digest it faster and so get hungrier quicker for the next one.

That's my advice on it. The other is to jab 5iu insulin 20 minutes prior to eating the 300g meal but that's not the best long term.

I also have a can of full sugar Pepsi with my meal to elevate insulin naturally.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I get my AD products from Cardiff Sports. If you look at @Pscarb posts he's got a discount code you can use.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> 300g chicken is 69g protein. That's a lot of protein for one sitting. 100g rice is 70g carbs. That's a very dry meal and would take a lot of water to digest which would take a lot of time. I'd split that down so say 2x300g chicken meals become 3x200g chicken meals. The veg and avocado would increase the meal mass so your stomach would fill but then the reduced calories would mean you digest it faster and so get hungrier quicker for the next one.
> 
> That's my advice on it. The other is to jab 5iu insulin 20 minutes prior to eating the 300g meal but that's not the best long term.
> 
> I also have a can of full sugar Pepsi with my meal to elevate insulin naturally.


Thanks for the help mate, ill have a word with my coach about this. Its alot to eat in one sitting i must say!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi @Tinytom,

Could you give me a bit of advice....

I suffered a herniated disc earlier this year, around 4 months ago. Feeling fine now but still struggling with my right arm, still down on strength mostly in my tricep but also slightly in right side of chest.

Do you think the arm will even up just training normally or would you recommend training the arm individually to get the strength up quicker. FYI I have mostly been using machines lately but have now moved back onto the free weights as before the injury but it is effecting all my push movements. Where my left side wants to fly up the right is struggling.

Thanks for any advice you can give.

PS. Looking good in your vids mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Aslan said:


> Hi @Tinytom,
> 
> Could you give me a bit of advice....
> 
> ...


Have you had an MRI yet? Mine was partially bulged between c6 and c7 meaning my tricep and chest was affected.

The surgeon told me that surgery would be very tricky cos of my muscle mass but also said I'd make a full recovery.

The injury occurred at the beginning of March last year and I'm just about back up to 90% of strength now. There's some slight visible imbalance but not noticeable unless you really look now whereas before it was glaring.

I also have muscular control back now whereas before it was haphazard.

I researched loads of data on recovery and I used

B vitamins particularly B6 which is responsible for nerve contraction

Cissus to aid tendon and muscle recovery.

Vitamin C

Vitamin D3

Also I used Deca in small doses around 300mg a week which a few studies had shown to be beneficial. I also used Test Hep which again has been shown to aid recovery. Any test will do but the medium chains seem to be better like enth cypor hep.

I also used pharma GH to help and IGF pre workout to aid recovery.

It did take around a year and a lot of pretty crap workouts to get back to normal training though.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Have you had an MRI yet? Mine was partially bulged between c6 and c7 meaning my tricep and chest was affected.
> 
> The surgeon told me that surgery would be very tricky cos of my muscle mass but also said I'd make a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Tom,

Mine was no where near as bad as your by the sounds of it. I haven't had an MRI at all.

No surgery was ever mentioned. I never really lost any muscle control and the pins and needles has all but gone now. There is still quite a visible difference in the tricep.

I am not using and haven't used any AAS. But am intending to start a 6-8 week cycle of Turinabol but am in 2 minds as to wait until I am more recovered.

Will get some vitamins in as you mentioned.

Sounds like I need to just keep plugging away at it. Would you recommend training that arm individually, say every other push day?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hectic few weeks and training been just maintenance so nothing really to report.

On the gym side Im negotiating for another unit next door to mine to expand the gym facilities, this should be done on the first phase by January and then another expansion planned for early 2014 into the larger unit if things pan out.

Workout wise my knees been playing up again so been slowly working it back to a good rate.

Did quads today

warmed up for 5 minutes on the bike,

V Squat - 10 reps - 40,80,120,160kg

Regular squat - 65, 105, 145, 145 - 10 reps

Walking lunges with 12.5, 20kg, 20kg DBs then supersetting with 65kg Squats for 10 reps

Lastly forced contraction on leg extensions for 20 reps.

Then abs and some stretching, Ive started doing more stretching after workout which is slowly helping my joints and tendons.

Not an epic workout but getting back to normal.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Gym expansion sounds exciting Tom. What are the plans for the other unit(s)?

Really nice to see a company doing well in these times, especially a company that I use 4 times a week!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

paul xe said:


> Gym expansion sounds exciting Tom. What are the plans for the other unit(s)?
> 
> Really nice to see a company doing well in these times, especially a company that I use 4 times a week!


Spin room in the small unit.

Functional training in the bigger.

But it's still in the planning stages. Takes a long time discussing terms etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Tried out this yesterday for back.

Gives a wider grip similar to a nautilus pullover movement and also has the advantage of no wrist or forearm pain that you can get from DB pullovers.

Recently I've been experimenting with pre and intra and post wo drinks.

There's evidence to show that 6g of Leucine during or after training switches on Mtor (muscle building) pathways quicker. So I've been using the Gaspari Aminolast with a scoop of Glycofuse post workout.

I think glycofuse is superior to vitargo for me because I always get a hypo from vitargo which isn't nice. Even if I don't use slin.

I also have an intra workout drink containing whey hydrolysate.

Pre workout I normally have a superpump and a Hemovol as these don't tend to give me a come down.

I have also recently started having 10g glutamine split over pre and post workout. Not used glutamine in years but definately seeing the results from this mixture.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Did this a few days ago.

Awesome pump on the chest but you have to do it slowly to allow the outer chest to contract at the beginning properly. With a standard bench press the shoulders round around the bench so on a deep press the tendons may take a lot of the pressure at the beginning.

With a floor press the whole shoulder is supported fully so I feel more comfortable on a wide press.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Did this a few days ago.
> 
> Awesome pump on the chest but you have to do it slowly to allow the outer chest to contract at the beginning properly. With a standard bench press the shoulders round around the bench so on a deep press the tendons may take a lot of the pressure at the beginning.
> 
> With a floor press the whole shoulder is supported fully so I feel more comfortable on a wide press.


Love DB floor press, like you say nice and slow - great pump


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bit of variation on pec flyes.

Allows more and safer stretch at the bottom of the movement. Legs up for a bit of ab work and also to increase focus on chest as legs down can slightly interfere with a centre contraction


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Meadows rows. @Nytol showed me these when we trained a few weeks ago. Awesome exercise.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Meadows rows. @Nytol showed me these when we trained a few weeks ago. Awesome exercise.


i see dutch scott popping a pose mid video :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Meadows rows. @Nytol showed me these when we trained a few weeks ago. Awesome exercise.


Agree, great excercise! Allows quite abit of toying with too to target different areas of back don't you think?


----------

